

Apple, Facebook and Twitter’s common flaw: The sub-domain of no return. - ptrwtts
http://mindovermeta.com/2010/11/apple-facebook-and-twitters-common-flaw-the-sub-domain-of-no-return/

======
gcb
They are a completely different site. Not intended for the main domain
audience.

See upcoming.yahoo.com for an example of a site where developers are indeed
part of the main site audience.

